

Ask HN: Deploying Jira Server for free or for under $10/month - brianjking

I&#x27;m using Bitbucket to track issues on several projects as I need private repository access with a budget of &quot;free&quot; allocated to a service such as Github or Bitbucket. Unfortunately, Bitbucket&#x27;s issue tracking is severely lacking in comparison to what you can do in Jira or Github with no plans to improve it.<p>I have a Jira server license, however, I&#x27;m looking for some guidance on where I can deploy it for free or on a DigitalOcean $5&#x2F;month Droplet or something similar.<p>Please help!<p>Thanks!
======
andymurd
Atlassian's hosted JIRA is $10/month for up to 10 users. It is very slow
compared to hosting on premises, but users in my office don't need fast ticket
tracking.

I switched from on-premises JIRA, Stash & Confluence to the Atlassian hosted
services and I found it saved a ton of admin time. I am a happy customer.

------
breakingcups
In my opinion it's well worth it to host it with them if you don't want the
hassle of maintaining database backups and such. You loose some customizing,
but gain security and time.

------
iblaine
I recently tried unsuccessfully to run the free confluence version on a free
ubunty AWS EC2 instance...too little memory. Oh well.

------
lazylizard
would it work on vpsdime? or some of the lowendbox stuff?

